# Text re-draw in browser



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay hopefully someone can help with this, sorry if it has been covered-

I think i was reading somewhere apple decided to also include this in their lawsuit with android/samsung. I am using Beanstown rom at the moment, is there anyway I can get the text to correctly re-draw/fit(what ever it may be) when i tap to zoom in the web browser?

Thank you,
Stefan


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

No one else is having this problem? Anytime I zoom I have to scroll side to side to see what say a full post it on rootz. Or some posts fonts are small while others are huge?

I attached a picture of a quick example. In the zoom the text does not fit to screen like my thunderbolt did. And it is odd my first post has a smaller size then my second? Same thing happens in stock browser.


----------



## 5i13r (Jan 8, 2012)

There is an auto fit option in the default browser options menu. It doesn't seem to work as well as I remember on the ics browser though. I remember being able to double tap to reformat. I wonder if this is another patent issue.

When you enable auto fit now when the page loads it is already justified to the left. Kind of annoying with pictures in the center and text to the left. When you pinch to zoom you can make it look ok.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I use the chrome beta so I don't have this problem.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

bigmook said:


> I use the chrome beta so I don't have this problem.


Same here. Chrome works so well on the S3. I wasn't impressed with the built in browser


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

bigmook said:


> Same here. Chrome works so well on the S3. I wasn't impressed with the built in browser


*Guys, I'm really interested:* How did you get Pinch 'n Zoom text reflow to work in Chrome? I was not able to get it to work properly, and couldn't find a setting to enable it. I was using Chrome, and moved back to the GS3 stock browser so that I could get text reflow working (aka, "Reader Mode" on the GS3).


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh, I see. You mean that if you zoom in on a column of text that it will move the text around to fit in the new zoomed in view. I think I misunderstood before. Doing what you want, it doesn't refit the text to the new zoomed view. Honestly, I've never wanted it to. I did find the setting in the default browser to autofit the website to the screen, but that didn't work. I also saw under accessibility in both browsers the ability to force the website to stop preventing zooming and that didnt' work either. I dunno really. I wonder if it has to do with TouchWiz. I reset my DroidX back to stock unrooted and gave it to my daughter or else I'd test it on AOKP. I'll check my wife's Thunderbolt and see if it is doing the same as the S3.

EDIT

Ok, after checking my wife's TB, her browser (which is the default one that came with the TB) does properly redraw the website when you zoom in. The text gets bigger and wraps to the next line. I have a feeling its something to do with TouchWiz. I can't wait for a CM9 or CM10 build to come out on the S3. I'll be going for it immediately.


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> I have a feeling its something to do with TouchWiz.


Bummer, I was afraid that was what you would find. I think it has a lot to do with Apple's lawsuits, and the result we are seeing is Samsung's response. Hopefully, this isn't the direction that Google/Android is going.


----------



## Foxalot (Aug 6, 2011)

This probably isn't the answer you want, as it doesn't apply to the stock browser or chrome; however, Opera does exactly what you're looking for. It also isn't hardware accelerated, but IMHO its performance easily matches browsers that are, and it's always been a cut above as far as fluidity. Scrolling side to side is for chumps


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

can't you just double tap and it automatically redraw?it works in chrome


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

No the double tap does not automatically redraw the lines to fit. Check the screenshot i posted, that was using the google chrome browser.


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

bigmook said:


> can't you just double tap and it automatically redraw?it works in chrome


The double-tap acts funky now. It does zoom (somewhat), but the text does not reflow now. I thought that the double tap was an "approved solution". However, I wasn't very happy with the double-tap, because you only had 2 levels of viewing. Pinch & Zoom did not reflow, just the double tap.

I think that Samsung is trying to create an alternative solution with the "Reader Mode", which, while not optimal, gets the job done moderately well. There are two problems with Reader Mode:
You can only go into Reader Mode on pages Samsung identifies as "convertible", so it isn't available all the time.
You are stuck using the (Samsung-modified) stock browser. Unless Google makes Reader Mode an across-the-board standard, other browsers won't be extended to understand this functionality to put up the green icon in the URL field.


----------



## vacaloca (Dec 19, 2011)

I played with the S3 yesterday briefly and one of the things I ran into was no-pinch zoom reflow. It's pretty sad that because of ridiculous patent disputes newer hardware technology has LESS usable features that improve the user experience. I'm staying wtih my Thunderbolt for now... sigh.


----------



## SySerror (Jan 5, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a way to build our own stock browser with the code for reflow backported from an older version of the stock browser?


----------

